# San Miguel de Salinas



## alcam (Oct 20, 2019)

Did ask across the road about this place . Any local knowledge ?


----------



## s4x4c (Oct 20, 2019)

we stayed in a campsite in bigastro   this year  in February  lovely site went to   San Miguel de Salinas  for a lovely meal in a Spanish restaurant   nice little town 
great cycle around reservoir  and   some great walks all around bigastro     will be going back there again next jan - feb


----------



## alcam (Oct 20, 2019)

s4x4c said:


> we stayed in a campsite in bigastro   this year  in February  lovely site went to   San Miguel de Salinas  for a lovely meal in a Spanish restaurant   nice little town
> great cycle around reservoir  and   some great walks all around bigastro     will be going back there again next jan - feb


Thanks for that


----------

